# How to cure Wild Hog for Bacon



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

Last year I cured some wild hog meat for hams and it turned out great. Back in February, a man called me to see if I wanted a big sow he shot. I said yes (I hate wasting good meat).

She was huge. Weighed maybe 250lb. She was also the fattest wild hog I had ever seen. So I decided to cure her for bacon and document the process on video for others that might want to do the same. 

Below is the video I made. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well our State has stopped me from killing Wild Hogs where I hunt so this will have to work with Tame Hogs.

big rockpile


----------



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

big rockpile said:


> Well our State has stopped me from killing Wild Hogs where I hunt so this will have to work with Tame Hogs.
> 
> big rockpile


What State do you live in?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JohnHoward said:


> What State do you live in?


Missouri.

I was killing plenty Hogs and Government put a stop to it.



big rockpile


----------



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

I can't believe that. Do they not understand that these are non-native invasive feral hogs and they will take over if you don't control them. Down here in Texas they have become a huge problem. They cause over 2 Billion in crop damage each year. The Government of Texas has declared that hunters need to reduce the population of feral hogs in Texas by 75% over the next 12 months just to maintain the current population levels. That means that 30 MILLION hogs need to be killed in the next year. Texas just approved poison to help control them because if they don't reduce the population, the result could catastrophic to agriculture. 

What is going in the heads of Missouri officials. Don't they understand what can happen if feral hogs are not controlled?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JohnHoward said:


> I can't believe that. Do they not understand that these are non-native invasive feral hogs and they will take over if you don't control them. Down here in Texas they have become a huge problem. They cause over 2 Billion in crop damage each year. The Government of Texas has declared that hunters need to reduce the population of feral hogs in Texas by 75% over the next 12 months just to maintain the current population levels. That means that 30 MILLION hogs need to be killed in the next year. Texas just approved poison to help control them because if they don't reduce the population, the result could catastrophic to agriculture.
> 
> What is going in the heads of Missouri officials. Don't they understand what can happen if feral hogs are not controlled?


They believe they can do a better Job by Paying their own people to do the controlling . Said hunters just run them off instead of killing the needed amount.

I've heard of the Poison Texas is using just don't sound right.

big rockpile


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

how can they possibly find a poison application method that other animals wont get into and only hogs eat --without even dropping enuff on ground to kill raccoons or rats or whatever else smells the food in the feeder/poisoner????


----------



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey, I am against the poison thing too. I eat hogs remember. Now I have to be worried that a hog I want to eat might be poisoned. I just used the poison comment to emphasize how serious the problem can get if hogs are not controlled. I hate it. Who knows what the total ecological effect of using poison to control hogs will be.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

I live in a place that hasn't any wild hogs and although I don't want them here I would love the free wild meat. There was a man who brought some and turned them loose he got wupped by his neighbors and they hunted the hogs out.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

We're run over by the damn things. My neighbors have out several traps, and we all get hog meat. We cant kill them fast enough !! I'm in northeast Oklahoma.


----------

